# Need Advice!! Standby unit - What to Buy?



## wiziwig76 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Guys, new to the forum - great information here as expected. I am in the market for a standby generator fueled with LP. This unit will be used for backup/emergency power for my home where I need to power a heat pump (primary heat source), 80 gallon electric water heater, 2 refrigerators, and a small deep freezer. Of course, would like some extra power for lights, etc. I want to make sure I buy a great unit that lasts and am willing to spend extra if need be. Quality and reliability are my top priorities. I've been looking at the Generac units. Could you experts out there give me some thoughts on wattage and generator make/models that would be a good buy for me? Much appreciated!

Mark


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello wiz, can't gelp on models/brands, but add up the watts from everything you need to power, your generater needs to be at least as large.


----------

